# Lamb bits and pieces, LOVES it.. But fatty. Problem?



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Caesar is 5 months and one week old... About 23" and 55+ pounds (not measured in a week or more) .. Lives mostly on my home butcher beef, with bone, MM, and chicken necks, some carcasses, 5-10% organ meat, all the right things...

However, it is a bit lean, and he LOVES lamb pieces. That is lamb on the bone, like sawn leg, brisket, some sawn rib, he absolutely loves it treat of it as a meal about once a week... The problem is that it is high fat, like maybe 1/3 lamb fat... *Problem with that?*

Or no Problem? No ill side effects.. Can he digest the fat OK? Somewhere I remember reading that they had a problem digesting fat, but that does not make any sense as wouldn't wolves in the wild would get a fat one now and then?  I mean BARF Biologically Appropriate Raw Food, or Bones and Raw Food, however you cut it he loves it... Fat OK?

Kind regards from the Last Frontier, "Dancing with Wolves".... :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If he can handle the bones he should be able to eat lamb with no issues. I feed grass fed lamb or mutton to my dogs and actually have some bones set aside for my next litter of pups to gnaw on. It would be good for your dog to have another protein source.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you Lisa,

Major protein sources are Beef, Lamb, and Chicken, no problems there.. My issue was the fat. Someone told me the intake of fat meant loss of absorbtion of the protein.. In other words the fat plugged up their digestive tract..

Is this true or another Urban Myth??

Kind regards, "Dancing with Wolves in Australia"


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

most diet discussions just confuse me but i heard a high fat diet is essential for working/active dogs??? then again too much fat, as in marrow bones, can insult the pancreas = bad hence dogs should never be left with bones to chew on??


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i give my dog lamb it's meat pulled off the shank. i don't
give him the fat. when i make a rack of lamb i pull the meat
off of the bone and give it to him. yesterday i cooked 4 lamb shanks,


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I, personally, wouldn't worry that much about the fat, though you might cut a bit off if he is not used to it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The fat won't clog up their system. I try to go lighter on the fatty items and try to balance it out with a leaner RMB. The only concern I have with fat is I've seen what a hotdog the night before in training did to Jax's BW the next morning. My vet almost passed out thinking she had pancreatitis and said that dogs do not need a high amount of fat. So, I don't feed a lot of it back to back and mix in leaner meats and RMB's.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Michelle,

So far no side effects.. A bad sausage drizzle the next day? If you saw what went into hot dogs, you would understand... :rofl: 

On a serious note, my Boy is a bit on the thin side.. I was thinking the extra fat would be good for him... Further, there is a line of thought that they might crave what their body is short on? At least for him, fatty lamb pieces from the big Supermarket "Coles" here (like Safeway) is near his favourite. It is only $3.50 a kg in Oz, that is like $1.50 a pound, pretty cheap.. Not that the $ matter, just a side line. Anyway he loves it.

Thank all of you Friends in America for your help, still exploring all the raw possibilities... His Bitch, my Black Girlfriend comes to me next week... :hug::wub: *I am trying to make this a bit of art and science...*










*She is black with gold highlights, now I can NEVER sell my truck... What a match!!*










*Its going to look like I planned it all...* :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:uppy::wub:


----------

